# Upgrade to First DLSR Canon 80D



## Novice62 (May 4, 2017)

Hi, I currently use a Canon Powershot SX20IS, (6+ years old). I've been doing my research and speaking with folks I meet out in the field about their cameras. So I've concluded that I will upgrade to the Canon 80D, I know there are a variety of lens combinations that you can get with this camera. The package that I'm considering is with the EF-S 18-135mm, F3.5-5.6IS USM Lens. As I learn and grow with this I may consider a second lens; Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM Lens for perhaps later this year or next year. Although I'm sure I'll use this camera for lot of different types of photos, my main hobby is wildlife (including birds).  As I'm still learning and I realize that at times I don't know what I don't know, a thought occurred about just purchasing the Canon 80D body and add the 70-300mm lens and then consider a second lens sometime down the road. I welcome any advice you all may have.
Thanks


----------



## TCampbell (May 4, 2017)

For "birding" lenses... the list of choices is usually:

1.  Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM II (and you can use that with the Canon 1.4x III extender)
2.  Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM (either the "C" (Contemporary) or "S" (Sport) version)
3.  Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD V2

Sigma makes two of these... the "sport" is the higher end (and more expensive) version.

Canon's is the easily the sharpest in the 100-400mm range... but surprisingly it's even considered the best when you add in the 1.4x extender (which normally degrades the optics).  The extender would give you a 140-560mm range but it becomes an f/8 lens at the long end.  The 80D can still auto-focus at f/8 but it reduces the number of AF points you can select and the auto-focus speed may not be quite as fast.

The Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II is a top lens and generally outperforms everything else in it's class.

Consider getting a low focal ratio lens... even if it's a prime lens (non-zooming lens).


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2017)

A 70-300mm lens is NOT a good lens for birding...unless by birding you mean ducks at the local park, or seagulls along the pier and beach, and so on...a 70-300 of the type mentioned is a utility zoom,more designed for portraits, scenics, travel snaps, and things like youth soccer matches, and so on.

A "real" lens for birding is a LONG lens with high-grade optics. Consider T. Campbell's advice above as being *solid advice.*


----------

